# Broken Toro Plastic



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello, has anybody successfully repair the plastic shoots not using holes and wire (stitches) or rivets and sheet metal.
I have heated and smeared the plastic from the inside. Now I would like to layer some sort of glue. The epoxy I have says it does not bond to polypropylene plastic. I am under the impression that this material polypropylene wood plastic composite PPWCP or WPC. I would like to get this right the first time while it is in parts.

Thanks for you time.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

mfrs2000 said:


> Now I would like to layer some sort of glue


I had a similiar problem with an older 1028, the housing cover had a big crack. I did the same with heat from a solder gun (on the outside) and then used some roofing silicone on the inside.
It's called 'Through the Roof' and so far has stuck on anything I put it too, (even in the pouring rain...) Anyway, it held up inside the cover without a hint of peeling off, so that might be a good option. Home Hardware carries it and its clear.
'The Right Stuff' is another one that is outstanding, its black. Canadian Tire carries it. It's a little pricey but at least now it's available in a smaller toothpaste style tube.
You may want to rough up the area a little before applying to help it adhere.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought that the Toro plastic parts had a lifetime warranty. Quite frankly, this is the first failure that I have read about.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> I thought that the Toro plastic parts had a lifetime warranty. Quite frankly, this is the first failure that I have read about.


Had 2 with broken plastic now. The first was a 1028, small rock went threw it. I believe the dealer said only newer models had the life time warranty. The unit now is a 726 which is all cracked to pieces. Toro only has warranty for the original owner. I am guessing there are a pile of broken pĺastic and that why the have gone back to metal shoots.

On a side note, bought a used Honda that had 2yrs warranty remaining. Got 3 warranty jobs pushed threw on it!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't know how well it would work on a chute but could maybe use plastic drywall mesh. you use it wish a heat gun to melt it enough to hold things together to re-enforce it. i seen my dad do this to a plastic car bumper. i would assume it should likely work on a chute but would likely look pretty ugly since you would see it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I repaired one with super glue, then fabricated a piece of steel which bolted to another piece of steel in the base ring and the other end was riveted through the poly plastic ( or whatever the material is). Did that 3 times around the chute. Painted it black to match the chute. That repair will outlive me.

This was on my Snapper 824. They since revised the design on those poly chutes to include those metal braces on the newer units.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> i don't know how well it would work on a chute but could maybe use plastic drywall mesh. you use it wish a heat gun to melt it enough to hold things together to re-enforce it. i seen my dad do this to a plastic car bumper. i would assume it should likely work on a chute but would likely look pretty ugly since you would see it.


or the stronger thinset mesh also!


----------

